# Problems with a cut-out



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I understand killing them sometimes the safety of others out ways the bees. I would suggest a really good spray at night if possible even scrub the area and have something to block the entrance and all the cracks. expanding spray foam? Could just be other bees smelling left overs.


----------



## Bg7mm (Mar 15, 2016)

What time did you do initial cutout? Could the returning bees have been forages that returned from the field. I removed a trap from a tree 6 days ago a bit to early in the evening. After heavy rains past couple days there are still a couple hundred bees on the tree trunk. Forages that returned after I removed trap. Nothing left on tree


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Lonestarbees said:


> Also, if the queen is still miraculously alive, could they just start building comb again and start another hive in the same place?


Yes they could, and a new swarm/hive could also move in before everything is filled & sealed. As Dan P suggested, going at night will tell you if it is the bees from the same hive (ball of bees in the cavity), or robbers taking the opportunity to what ever is left (no bees at night). This might also be the time to start the repairs honey bee killer:lpf: Any type of honey robbing liquid sprayed in the cavity will keep them at bay until you can start the repairs.


----------



## Lonestarbees (Aug 8, 2013)

I did the cutout during the day, so I guess there's a lot of foragers left, and hopefully not the queen. The space is wide open, so I can't close it up to keep them out. I may try spraying them at night when most of them should be there. Any idea how long it would take any that I can't kill to die on their own without a hive? I know they want to do the repairs pretty soon, and I can't guarantee that there will be no bees at all if it takes weeks.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

Put a frame of queenless brood/bees/nuc there. If they are just foragers they will move in. If the old or new hive is present they will not. Close at night and move.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Clorox bleach will kill the smell that attracts them. Some BeeGo on a rag might discourage them too.


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I guy in Albuquerque, NM uses old dryer sheets. Never tried it, but thats what he uses.


----------



## Lonestarbees (Aug 8, 2013)

I did leave a box with old comb and lemongrass oil in it to give the stragglers somewhere to go and sprayed what was still left. There was really a big bunch of them still there. Hopefully any that I didn't get will move in the box. Will check again tonight. I felt so bad spraying them this time because they seemed so defeated and weren't as aggressive anymore. Don't want to have to do that again!


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

yea lonestar - its like having to shoot your sick dog an't it


----------

